# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Pilze in/aus Thailand

## schiene

Auf den Märkten sieht  man ja immer wieder verschieden Pilze aus Züchtungen.Was ich bisher nicht wusste das man sie auch
"auf freier Wildbahn" so oft findet.Ich hätte gedacht das gerade im Isaan nicht soviele wachsen.Mein Schwiegervater bringt fast
jeden Tag welche mit von der Gegend wo er die Büffel zum Weiden hinbringt.
Sie schmecken besser als die auf dem Markt erhältlichen.Allerdings gibts sie nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit da sie immer bissel Regen benötigen.

Die sehen dann so aus...

----------


## wein4tler

Wie bereitet er sie zu?

----------


## TeigerWutz

G'scheit! (vernünftig)

Pilze im Nylonsackerl! (plastiktüte)

Ja,  es gibt  sogar wenige tage im jahr pfifferlinge am buriramer markt! 

Von wo die kommen, weiss ich allerdings nicht. 
Gehen doch diese in thailand ne symbiose mit teakbäumen ein, welche in buriram doch recht selten sind.

_Edit_:
Naja, wenn ich länger nachdenke,..... koennte schon recht viel von der gegend der kambo-grenze kommen. (nong din daeng)

----------


## schiene

> Wie bereitet er sie zu?


Er überhaupt nicht :: 
Kochen ist "Weibersache" meint er :cool: 
Essen für die Familie macht meist Somlaks grosse Schwester oder ihre Mutter.
Die Pilze werden meist wie bei uns in der Pfanne gebraten und mit Kräuter serviert.
Was übrig ist wird in ihrer Suppenküche mit verwerdet.

----------


## maadamm

Der größte Teil auf den Fotos sieht doch aus wie unsere div. Röhrlinge (Maronen, Birkenpilz etc.).
Mit Öl oder Butter und Zwiebeln in der Pfanne braten.
Pfeffer, Salz, Paprika.....so würde ich das machen.
Schwiegermutter geht auch gelegentlich welche suchen aber die verschwinden dann meißt in Suppen und Dergleichen und sehen eher aus wie die 
typischen Thai Marktpilze.

----------


## schiene

aber Vorsicht bei diesen Pilzen :cool: 

sonst

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

เห็ดขี้ควาย [hed ki kwai] / Psilocybe cubensis Earle

----------


## pit

hed ki kwai

Würde sich doch gut auf ner Speisekarte machen: Pilze in Büffelscheiße!     :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Von den Magic Mushrooms musst Du Dir schon eine größere Menge reinziehen, damit Du auf Reise gehen kannst.

----------


## maadamm

> Von den Magic Mushrooms musst Du Dir schon eine größere Menge reinziehen, damit Du auf Reise gehen kannst.


In Thailand habe ich leider noch keine gefunden.
Aber die deutschen Kahlköpfe werden ja meißt getrocknet und zerbröselt oder gemahlen.
Wenn man die frisch futtert ist das auch schon ein Haufen Zeugs 40 bis 80 je nach dem.
Die findet man aber eher an den Stellen wo die Kuhscheiße schon wieder weg ist.

----------


## schiene

Diese Bilder von einer "Pilzfarm" hat mir jemand zur Verfügung gestellt.
Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen...

----------


## schiene

unser Hausmieter hat sich auch ein paar "Pilzsäcke"gekauft.Mal schauen wie sie werden.
Er meinte in 2 Wochen kann man das erste mal ernten und dann wachsen sie bis zu 4 Monaten nach.
Gekostet hat der ganze Spass 100 Bath
Und so schaun sie aus...

----------


## schiene

Die ersten Pilze sind schon da....

----------


## schiene

Pilze in/aus Thailand
Eine sehr umfangreiche Seite über Pilze aus Thailand
Pilze in Thailand in Thai

----------


## schiene

Pilzberatung

----------


## schiene

Diese Pilzfarmen schießen momentan wie Pilze aus dem Boden....
Hier ein kleiner Film von einer Farm:

----------


## rampo

Besuch beim Nachbarn .






Beim Pilzsporn eingeben in die Saeckchen , ca 10 Stk von den Sporen kommen in jedes Saeckchen . 

Da sie 2 Sorten von Pilzen haben die 2 Sorten Pilzsporn 









Der Ablauf von beginn vom 1 Sack fuellen und dem letzten darf nicht laenger als 24 Stunden dauer sonst ist der Ertrag nicht Optimal .

Hier werden die Saecke noch mit der Hand gefuellt . 

Die Haube kommt dan ueber den stoss Pilzsaecke und wird auf 100 Grad erhitzt 5 Stundenlang dan sind sie Fertig .

----------


## rampo

Die Sporen werden mit erhitzt , man sieht ja auch das der Stoss Pilzsaecke noch nicht fertig ist.


Der Heissmacher fuer die 100 grad .

Der Mischer fuer den Inhalt der Saecke .

Das Haus fuer den Wachposten , das es auch was zu Ernten gibt jeden Tag 



Das Lager bevor es in die Dunkelhuette geht 

Der Erdhaufen , die Alte und verbrauchte wir wieder verarbeitet . 

Wie halt so Frauen sind Neugierig .

----------


## rampo

Der Name von den Pilzen .
Het Nang Fa 










Het Khon Kal

----------


## rampo

Hab mir gleich ein Pilzgulasch gemacht leider hatten wir keinen Petersilie im Haus der gehoert normal darauf .




Bei Guter Pflege kann man 4 Monate Ernten .
Alle 10 Tage wachsen Pilze aus der Oefnung , man muss bei der Ernte der Pilzen aber die Oeffnung im gut Putzen das die

naechsten nachwachsen koennen .

Im 3 Monat schneidet man das Plastik von der Oeffnung weg
Hier sieht mans genau 


Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Auf den Märkten sieht  man ja immer wieder verschieden Pilze aus Züchtungen.Was ich bisher nicht wusste das man sie auch
> "auf freier Wildbahn" so oft findet.........


.
Thai-Info über giftige u. ungenießbare Pilze


Mit 2x d'raufklicken man kanns ganz groß machen!

LG TW

----------

